# Kate Bush Happy BirthDay!



## lizardprincesa (Jul 30, 2008)

*Happy BirthDay to one of the most beautiful and talented women ever to compose a song, to sing a song, to share her rare and multitudinous Artistic Talents  with the world...*

*Kate has been a part of my Life since I was a teenager.*


*She is also the Muse who united me with my SoulMate.*

*We Love You Kate! Happy Birthday!*​
*








































I know Kate has other fans here on Specktra. Please send Kate Love.

xxxxxxxxx CherylFaith, SoulMate, Son & Kitties xxxxxxxxx
*​


----------



## CherryLex (Jul 31, 2008)

LOVE those pics!
Happy (late) birthday Kate, wherever you are!!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CherryLex* 

 
_LOVE those pics!
Happy (late) birthday Kate, wherever you are!!_

 
*We imagine she's home in England (?)

 She is, & always has been, so stunning, hasn't she?
I love how she's been able to do a million different looks, with makeup, clothing, but most of all,  
 by Being Kate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....& I somehow doubt she'd want us to bow down, don't you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I doubt she'd mind our belated wishes. My grandma's in the hospital, so we couldn't get to celebrate yesterday; we will celebrate Kate's birthDay more Today!
( I'll continue listening to her Music all Day, for starters.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




love, CherylFaithxoxo
*​


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 31, 2008)

Happiest of Birthday's Kate. The hubby and I are huge fans. All the best!!!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_Happiest of Birthday's Kate. The hubby and I are huge fans. All the best!!!_

 
*Yaaay! I *knew* we weren't the only  Kate fans in the 
elaborately Creative Artistic World of Specktra.*

*My hubby & I actually *met* because of Kate. 
We crossed Oceans to be together. *

*Thanks so much for posting! 

( & I do love your purple. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Hope your Day is beautiful!*

*xoxCherylFaithxox

Below, early Kate

below that, 1980's Kate 
(If you're in the US & don't know Kate, please see 2nd video; you will probably recognize her as the 2nd song was a hit in the US)
​
**"Out on the wiley, windy moors
We'd roll and fall in green.
You had a temper like my jealousy:
Too hot, too greedy.
How could you leave me,
When I needed to possess you?
I hated you. I loved you, too..."*
*YouTube - Kate Bush-Wuthering Height
YouTube - Kate Bush - Running up that Hill
*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jul 31, 2008)

This post was a double....accident...sorry! Whoops


----------



## florabundance (Jul 31, 2008)

My Religious Studies teacher once told us a story about how he swore he saw his friend across the street and ran to say 'hi' to her...but when she turned around it was actually Kate Bush. LOL

Happy birthday to her


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_My Religious Studies teacher once told us a story about how he swore he saw his friend across the street and ran to say 'hi' to her...but when she turned around it was actually Kate Bush. LOL
 Happy birthday to her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*OMGoddess!  I hope he's a fan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LUCKY! 

Thanks for sharing, **florabundance.*
*By the way, I love your user name. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*My hubby's best friend went to a Music store in
 Birmingham (England's 2nd largest City, I believe?)  *
*& Kate was signing albums. He got an autograph, but he has never been a huge Kate fan (that I know, anyway.) 
He loves to tell the story, tho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*One Halloween, quite awhile back, I was walking into work (no costume), & some guy, dressed as a pimp (?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ran after me saying "Kate, Kate!!" I turned around, & he gave me one of the biggest compliments of my Life. 
Don't I *wish* !
 Anyway, he turned out to be another Kate fan, in a small American city!! 
 (I didn't know many Kate fans at that time.)*

*Kate is a goddess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*xoxCherylFaithxox *​


----------



## florabundance (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_[/color][/font][/color][/font]

*One Halloween, quite awhile back, I was walking into work (no costume), & some guy, dressed as a pimp (?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ran after me saying "Kate, Kate!!" I turned around, & he gave me one of the biggest compliments of my Life. 
Don't I *wish* !
 Anyway, he turned out to be another Kate fan, in a small American city!! 
 (I didn't know many Kate fans at that time.)*

*Kate is a goddess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*xoxCherylFaithxox *​_

 
r u kidding??? when i see your FOTD's you completely remind of her!!! and your right, she IS a goddess


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_r u kidding??? when i see your FOTD's you completely remind of her!!! and your right, she IS a goddess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*





BIG
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Thank You....eek! I have gotten that compliment on 2 continents, & my hubby said that's why he married me...He sure knows how to flatter me :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: & still,
I've never seen it. My parents have told me I sound like her when I sing, which is another hugely undeserved compliment: I think I have listened to her so  so much for years, maybe I'm possessed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  LOL*

*On rec.music.gaffa (fansite, newsgroup dedicated to Kate, where I *met* my hubby) some of the early posters wrote ( & continue to write) " SRI " at the end of their posts. 
They meant She Really Is a Goddess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*to be compared to her in any way totally humbles me...*

*xxxxxxxxCherylFaith*​


----------



## florabundance (Jul 31, 2008)

"possessed by Kate" hahaha. i think there are so many modern musicians who she obviously has had a big influence on.

If you get time, read this article (if you haven't already)
Tom Doyle meets Kate Bush | Music | The Guardian


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*Yaaay! I *knew* we weren't the only Kate fans in the
elaborately Creative Artistic World of Specktra.

My hubby & I actually *met* because of Kate.
We crossed Oceans to be together. *_

 
WOW! I actually "met" my husband because of Billy Corgan. I crossed the ocean to be with him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got to meet Billy in 2005 and I told him that I met my husband because of him. He was a bit taken back by it.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_WOW! I actually "met" my husband because of Billy Corgan. I crossed the ocean to be with him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got to meet Billy in 2005 and I told him that I met my husband because of him. He was a bit taken back by it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*OMGoddess! That is so cool!!!! I believe we have Muses who intervene in our Lives...in beautiful ways.*

**and* you got to meet Billy Corgan! 
You are a lucky *star*....*

*You've done what I did.  I hope you're enjoying your Adventure across the Sea. I had a few complicated situations when I lived in England, & I wish I'd relaxed & enjoyed every Moment...The most important & meaningful part of my Life did begin in England...I married my hubby in that little town (Tolkein's "Mordor") & our son was born there.*

*I wonder how many other people have been united as we have. I know of two other couples for whom Kate Bush was The Muse.*

*Enjoy & don't  miss the *~*sparklies*~**

*       thanks for sharing your story!  xoxoCherylFaith *​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_"possessed by Kate" hahaha._

 
*I'm very silly! *​
 Quote:

   i think there are so many modern musicians who she obviously has had a big influence on.  
 
*Yes! Musicians of so many genres admit to having been influenced by Kate. Many people do covers of her material, as well.*

* & She is still "modern," altho I understand exactly what you mean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*She makes her fans wait & wait for her next work...We waited impatiently for 12 years between The Red Shoes & Aerial.  One fan  even wrote & published a book about the phenomenon. I think it's aptly titled Waiting For Kate Bush (?) (I ought  to check.)*​
 Quote:

   If you get time, read this article (if you haven't already)
Tom Doyle meets Kate Bush | Music | The Guardian




 
*Thank You! I have read it & I'm enjoying reading it again. 

Kate wrote many of songs before she was 15! Several of the those demos later appeared on her albums!

SRI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xxxxCherylFaithxxxx
*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jul 31, 2008)

*I wonder if Kate wears MAC? I wonder if Kate looks on Specktra?*

*I wonder why I am so silly.  *

*xxxCF*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jul 31, 2008)

*A quick note of sad news for any Kate fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .   Kate's father, Dr. Robert Bush, passed away shortly before her birthday. I just found this out.*

MySpace.com - Kate Bush Tribute Page - 50 - Female - Welling, Kent, London and South East - www.myspace.com/cathybush

_*CF*_


----------



## Padmita (Aug 3, 2008)

She's one of those artists whose work is truly timeless


----------



## marissa762 (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## MzzRach (Sep 1, 2008)

Kate Bush is the very definition of artist.

One of my all-time favourite records is The Dreaming.  To this day I still discover new things when I listen to it.


----------

